# Centurion No Pogo Ac 4, Rh 58, Neuwertig!



## gentic (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich trenne mich schweren Herzens von meinem AC4, da ich mittlerweile mehr der Bergabfraktion angehöre und es seit 2 Jahren nur als Deko (ein Traum in Gelb und Schwarz) herumsteht. Es hat einfach ein anderes Leben verdient .

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=019&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=290116304015&rd=1&rd=1



Das Rad ist in einem technisch und optisch neuwertigen Zustand. Keinerlei Kratzer oder Dellen (kein Alpeneinsatz - kein Sturz) - nur Minikratzer an den Barends vom Anlehnen. Es wurde regelmäßig beim Händler gewartet.



Das AC4 war damals der Gewinner in sämtlichen Biketests seiner Preiskategorie mit seinem innovativen Hinterbau und dem Super-Rahmen. Das NoPogo AC4 war das Topmodell von Centurion -  die anderen 2 Carbonbikes waren nur Prototypen.

Zur Ausstattung:



    * Rahmen: Centurion Aero Tube 7020, gelb pulverbeschichtet! Ich kenne keinen besseren Lack als den von Centurion. Rahmenhöhe 58 cm (Ich bin selber 1,89m)
    * Hinterbau: Centurion Thermoshape Evo II Schwinge
    * Federgabel: Manitou SX R, 80 mm Federweg, Microlube-Schmierung
    * Federbein: German A Airforce 1 Luftfederbein, 110 mm Federweg, einstellbare Zugstufe
    * Steuersatz: Integrierter Pogo Integral II Oversize mit Kegelrollenlager (unzerstörbar)
    * Bremsanlage: Magura Clara, Modell 2001 mit Kühler als Schutz für die Carbonschwinge. (Beläge ca. 5% abgefahren)
    * Naben: ACROS Disc-O-Fever (Edel, teuer und sauleicht) - schwarz
    * Speichen: DT-Swiss - schwarz
    * Felgen: Mavic X317 Disc - schwarz
    * Reifen: Michelin Wildgripper Comp S Light 2.0 (ca. 90% Profil)
    * Lenker: Procraft XC Comp
    * Barends: Pogo
    * Sattelstütze / Sattel: Procraft
    * Vorbau: ProCraft
    * Innenlager: Shimano Deore XT
    * Schalthebel: Shimano Deore XT
    * Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT
    * Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT
    * Kurbeln: Shimano Deore XT Hollowtech
    * Kassette: Shimano Deore XT

 Gewicht: 12,9KG



Damalige Neupreis: 4500DM! + Umbau auf Disc im Jahr 2003 (ca. 450)



Vorherige Besichtigung ist möglich.



Abholung des Fahrrads ist möglich.



Weitere Fotos auf Anfrage.


----------



## gentic (16. Mai 2007)

Gibt es eigentlich noch einen billigere Möglichkeit als Iloxx zum versenden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

